# Too good not to share!



## christiana (Sep 24, 2010)

CORN CHOWDER
Ingredients:

4-6 slices bacon, chopped

1 cup onion, chopped

2 cups peeled and diced potatoes

2 1/2 cups water

1/4 cup flour

1 tsp salt

1/4 tsp pepper

2 lbs frozen corn

3 1/2 cups heavy cream

1/2 tsp paprika



What to do:

Cook bacon until crisp in heavy saucepan. Add onions and saute until soft and slightly browned.

Add potatoes, 2 cups of the water, salt and pepper. cover and simmer for 15 minutes or until potatoes are soft.

Stir in corn, cream and paprika. In a cup or blender, mix flour and remaining cold water. Shake or blend until there are no lumps. Add flour mix to chowder and simmer for 5 minutes. Enjoy!! Serves 4


----------



## CNJ (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy. Looks like something my husband might like. 

Also, loved the book your recommended to me--Clutter's Last Stand. I reviewed it this morning on PlantCityLady blog listed in my signature. 

Nancy, you have good taste!


----------



## christiana (Sep 24, 2010)

Read and copied your excerpt Carol, thanks! Its for a friend who is moving and having trouble deciding what to keep/what to throw out! Such a challenge when we try to pare down! I did this over three moves into smaller and smaller places and now need to just be stern and go through it all. I loved what he said about leaving 'stuff' to our kids being revenge! Too funny but truly they have no need or desire for what I treasure!
That corn chowder is truly yum! I've made it often and it disappears quickly! I had my daughter to lunch on it the first day and a friend the second day and made cornbread and we had a feast! Be sure to make it! You could actually find 'light' cream but I confess I used the heavy cream it called for. Love the fall recipes and will be making Taco Soup for our class gathering in October.
Hope things are going well for you Carol! Dont know how you find the time to blog, but its good reading. Thanks!


----------



## CNJ (Sep 24, 2010)

Nancy, I read and write with good classes on my notebook computer at times when I substitute teach. Blogs are blocked with the school Internet, but the Puritan Board is not. Most schools are wireless now. This is between classes now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 24, 2010)

That looks good, and easier than the recipe that I have.


----------

